# Circular Saw Guide



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

This is pretty cool. I use a combination square for this but this is cool because on the first cut you actually cut the jig for a custom made saw guide.

http://www.benchdog.com/procut.cfm

David


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

djonesax said:


> This is pretty cool. I use a combination square for this but this is cool because on the first cut you actually cut the jig for a custom made saw guide.
> 
> http://www.benchdog.com/procut.cfm
> 
> David



You could spend money on that, or use some shop scraps and make this:
.




















 









.


----------



## turningblank (Dec 14, 2010)

In todays economy i would buy my own. Plus i like homemade stuff better they always seem to work really good.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I still think it's a cool idea


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thing is kinda neat. Big down side is you just about need one for each saw. That's the kind of item I'd throw in a shopping cart to make it to the free shipping window. Nice to have, not worth a heck of a lot of money. :yes:


----------

